# Question on Vichy ETAT



## CODan (Aug 21, 2012)

I recently received a "gift" box full of San Diego dug bottles from a guy leaving town, and was hoping to get info on one of them. It's a mineral water base embossed VICHY ETAT in a medium green color. Any help regarding date of manufacture, scarcity etc is greatly appreciated.

 Thanks,

 Dan


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 21, 2012)

Hey Dan,

 Welcome to the Blue Pages. You might ask the moderators to move this to What is it Post 1892?




From.It's a French mineral water.

 I cannot see the embossing from your photo. It looks like it might be an early Crown seal.

 Who are those other guys?


----------



## CODan (Aug 21, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. The embossing is on the bottom and simply says VICHY - ETAT.
 the other bottles are a couple that came in the box. The one on the left is unembossed. The one on the right is a PABST  bottle with WF&S  MIL/6 on the bottom


----------



## surfaceone (Aug 21, 2012)

Dan,

 The Pabst was made by William Franzen & Son. 

 "W.F.& S. MILW......William Franzen & Son, Milwaukee, WI (c.1900-1929). This mark is commonly seen on many beer bottles from the midwest. The mark may have been introduced on ware as early as 1896. See N G W mark" From.

 They all appear to be early 20th Century. Not too scarce, nor valuable, unfortunately.






 From A great site for learning about bottles.


----------

